# Advice on Nato Strap



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I need an advice on a Nato strap for my Orient M-Force. Since it has a dark blue dial with red details (second hands, m-force badge, ring around the crown), I would go with a navy blue one, blue and red or a classic military green. The problem is that I can't find a shop with a good choice, the reason why is probably that the strap size is 23mm. Most of the shops I have visited don't have this size in their catalogue.

I have found a shop on eBay (link here) who does them on order, but I would like to see if I can find some other shops.

I would be grateful if someone could point me in the right direction.

Thanks


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Get a 24mm and squeeze it in?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

deepreddave said:


> deepreddave said:
> 
> 
> > Get a 24mm and squeeze it in?
> ...


x2

You'll be surprised how 0.5mm at each edge will disappear...


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

If you say it can be done, I could give it a try!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

yup, .5 mm is no big deal but 24 would be better than 22 :thumbsup:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> yup, .5 mm is no big deal but 24 would be better than 22 :thumbsup:


Agreed! Slop looks ... sloppy! :biggrin:


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi guys, I have ordered 24mm blue and red with pvd rings (to match the details on the crown instead of the case). I will post a photo once I will have replaced it.

Thank for the advices!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

JMHO, but that watch looks good on the bracelet. I can't visualize a Nato strap improving it. And if you take "The Watch Snob's" advice to heart, you'll run from it. :biggrin: http://www.askmen.com/fashion/mens-watches_700/719_nato-straps.html

(I put a Citizen AW1184 on a Nato because the color seemed to compliment it. But I'm noticing that the end that gets tucked in is starting to fray. I have a quick-release leather strap in reserve to replace the Nato when it starts to look too ratty.)


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

I like the watch on the bracelet, but i do not like the build and the quality of this one in particular. I just want to try something new and see how it goes. :wink: I have read the post of this Watch Snob. I do not know what you think about him, honestly I do not agree at all with what he has written. I like nylon straps, especially when I see them on great (and expensive) watches like a Submariner or an Omega. That being said, I will post a picture of the watch on the strap as soon as I have completed the swap. :thumbsup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

federico.85 said:


> federico.85 said:
> 
> 
> > federico.85 said:
> ...


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for the advice regarding the strap size, it fitted perfectly, just as you said.

The blue of the strap in the picture is a bit too bright (don't know why, probably the white-balance of my Samsung's camera), same thing for the dial. In reality they are both darker, they do not match perfectly though. That being said, I am pretty satisfied.

What do you think about it? I would appreciate any feedback and opinion, whether positive or negative.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep, natos help a tool/work watch become a leisure watch and yours is a great example of just that. Now get the craft knife and lighter out for a perfect fit


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply! :wink:


----------

